# gestone vs cyclogest



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Hiya i am having a medicated fet, due for transfer in 2weeks.    
I am interseted as the clinic are saying i have the choice between cyclogest and gestone.  My first icsi cycle i used cyclogest, started bleeding before otd but got a bfp then a  chemical pregnancy. My second i went with gestone and got a bfn. This time i have 1 blast frostie. Hopefully it will survive the thawing and i will be able to make the decision on which progesterone support to use. I was not totally happy with dh doing the jabs. I'm not sure we got the right place on my bum/back. I have some immune issues and so am on 20mg prednisolone and will be on 75mg asprin from transfer

thanks 
julsxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have never had breakthrough bleeding until after OTD, I have done cycles on cylogest, others on Gestone and then my last was daily cyclogest and alternate days Gestone- it is just absorbed via the different routes
L x


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks- think i have decided to go with gestone.    this is the one! xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if you are unsure about where to inject why dont you take a pair of knickers to your clinic and get the nurse to draw a circle on each side then cut a hole in each side and you can put them on to get the right spot. 

i found the upper outer part where you should inject seemed alot higher than i thought

good luck with your cycle hun


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

As a nurse I guess we take it for granted but also if you put your thumb on your hip bone (front) and then spam your hand round the back it is the righish area.  Imagine drawing your buttock into 4 and as a cross and the upper out quandrant is what you want, some of the single girls that have to do their own jabs also use the  middle third of the thigh so you could ask about that.

Good Luck with them!!  I didn't find them as  bad as the tummy jabs


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what i did was get my hubby to draw on my butt so i knew where to aim lol yep i did my own. i did ask the nurse to draw on my bum but she wouldnt lol


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks kara- left you a message on the lwc thread! Nurse did draw on my bum, but it still felt too high. I don't think i can do it myself, i tried but the needle is so long - i coped really well with the the other jabs for dr and stimms etc. 

jj1- thanks also- does it work as well in fat layers as muscle as lets just say i have a lot more padding at the moment. I founfd the tummy ones really easy- maybe because i was doing them myelf. Ohhhh i trust noone!   

julsxx


----------

